# Getting Medicine in Spain



## rainyday1987

Hey everyone!

I am looking to find a way to get a prescription for an antidepressant that I used to take back home in the States. I had a prescription back home but stopped taking it and I'd like to start up again but I'm not sure how difficult this will be here in Barcelona. I'm American, and I have a NIE and world health insurance coverage. I read somewhere that prescription medicine you can get over the counter at any pharmacy. Would that mean it is easy to purchase it without a letter from a doctor? Okay, the medicine is Wellbutrin and I'm not sure how easy it would be to get that here.
Any advice would be great! Thanks All


----------



## TheHendersons

Is there not a Spanish equivalent you can ask for? More often than not medicines have "brand" names such as Prozac but have equivalents that are called their medical names I.e fluxotine 

Would speak to your GP in the first instance


----------



## Alcalaina

Wellbutrin is bupropion, available in Spain as follows:
ELONTRIL 150 mg, 30 comprimidos de liberación modificada
ELONTRIL 300 mg, 30 comprimidos de liberación modificada
ZYNTABAC 150 mg, 30, 60 Y 100 comprimidos de liberación modificada

You can´t buy just any old medicine over the counter without a prescription. Are you registered with a doctor in Spain? Presumably your insurance can provide you with details of medical centres where you can register and get a prescription if you need one.

You might also be able to buy it online.


----------



## rainyday1987

Alcalaina said:


> Wellbutrin is bupropion, available in Spain as follows:
> ELONTRIL 150 mg, 30 comprimidos de liberación modificada
> ELONTRIL 300 mg, 30 comprimidos de liberación modificada
> ZYNTABAC 150 mg, 30, 60 Y 100 comprimidos de liberación modificada
> 
> You can´t buy just any old medicine over the counter without a prescription. Are you registered with a doctor in Spain? Presumably your insurance can provide you with details of medical centres where you can register and get a prescription if you need one.
> 
> You might also be able to buy it online.


Thanks Alcalaina! Do you by any chance know which is the correct name for the Name Brand (not generic) version? In the US it just goes by Wellbutrin.


----------



## 90199

Try asking at the Farmacia, they will tell you if you need a doctors prescription,

Hepa


----------



## rainyday1987

Hepa said:


> Try asking at the Farmacia, they will tell you if you need a doctors prescription,
> 
> Hepa


ok i will thanks


----------



## Alcalaina

rainyday1987 said:


> Thanks Alcalaina! Do you by any chance know which is the correct name for the Name Brand (not generic) version? In the US it just goes by Wellbutrin.


Elontril.

If you google it you can find out more. (That´s all I´m doing by the way, I´m not a pharmacist!)

Elontril - Drugs.com
Bupropion - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

